# Snowball Or Starry Night pleco, or something else?



## Brigid2469 (Oct 18, 2013)

When I bought this pleco, I was told that it was a snowball. I am beginning to think that I was told wrong. It's spots are smaller than those of a snowball. Is it a variation of a starry night? (It's really hard to get pics of this guy because it is so recluse and it hides every time I get close.)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Will wait for Susans verdict, but he sure is a looker.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

looks like a young snowball to me. Might post on planetcatfish and get a more accurate guess.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with Susan.Looks like snowball to me also.Most starrys I have seen had smaller spots?


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Very pretty. I got tired of the brown pleco's out growing my tank and I now have a bristle nose. Do the spotted or snowball pleco's get large?


----------

